# 10 Holiday Gifts for the iBooks Author content creator!



## iBAConference (Jan 6, 2015)

If you're a self-published author using iBooks Author to create "enhanced," premium versions of your titles that are on Amazon...

Or if you're any other type of digital content creator, using iBooks Author to create interactive, multimedia-driven content...

Then check out the 10 Holiday Gifts for the iBooks Author user!

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/10-ibooks-author-holiday-gifts-bradley-metrock


----------

